# Usenext - Sicher oder nicht?



## B_R_O_C_K_E (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Usenext? Ist die Plattform "sicher"? Also kann hier meine IP zurückverfolgt werden wie bei kostenlosen Download bzw Filesharing-Portalen?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube nicht das dein anliegen legal ist, daher wird dir hier auch nicht geholfen


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (22. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dein anliegen legal ist, daher wird dir hier auch nicht geholfen


 
Mal angenommen ich würde Usenext nutzen, was sollte daran illegal sein? Eventuell illegale Raubkopien würde ich downloaden, dann würde ich dir zustimmen, aber der reine Usenext Account, wo man ja auch Legale Demos usw downloaden kann, kann doch nicht illegal sein oder?


----------



## Supeq (22. Februar 2012)

Nö ist es nicht, und von daher ist es auch ohne Einschränkungen "sicher". Wegen Demos wurd noch niemand abgemahnt^^


----------



## Cerol (22. Februar 2012)

man kann nicht nachvollziehen, was gedownloaded wurde... zudem ist die Verbindung SSL-verschlüsselt.
Illegale Inhalte sollte man natürlich trotzdem nicht laden.

"Legal" ist Usenext schon- schließlich wird lediglich der Zugang zum Usenet angeboten (ähnlich wie bei Internetprovidern)...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Februar 2012)

B_R_O_C_K_E schrieb:


> * Ist die Plattform "sicher"? Also kann hier meine IP zurückverfolgt werden wie bei kostenlosen Download bzw Filesharing-Portalen?*


 


B_R_O_C_K_E schrieb:


> *aber der reine Usenext  Account, wo man ja auch Legale Demos usw downloaden kann, kann doch  nicht illegal sein oder?*


 

Achso und weil du Demos runterladen willst, darf die IP nicht zurückverfolgt werden?
Und wer lädt Demos über ein Filehoster?... Ach komm hör auf


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (22. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Achso und weil du Demos runterladen willst, darf die IP nicht zurückverfolgt werden?
> Und wer lädt Demos über ein Filehoster?... Ach komm hör auf


 
Meine Frage war nicht ob du findest dass ich legales/illegales mache sondern ob Usenext sicher ist. Aber danke für deine Anteilnahme


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Februar 2012)

Ähm, definiere "sicher". nach dem was du schreibst, meinst du damit "sicher vor Strafverfolgung". Ergo ist dieshier der falsche Ort zum fragen 
Zum Thema "sicher" = "virensicher". Nö, ist es net, kannst du soziemlich alles Fangen woraus die ComputerBild ihre Horrostorys strickt


----------



## Blutengel (22. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Achso und weil du Demos runterladen willst, darf die IP nicht zurückverfolgt werden?


 
B_r_o_c_k_e, wegen dieser Sache hab ich bei Deinem Thread auch n komisches Gefühl!


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (22. Februar 2012)

Naja, man liest doch immer, dass zb auch Premiumuser, welche bei Megaupload waren und dort ihre eigenen legalen Daten gespeichert haben, jetzt evtl auch strafrechtlich verfolgt werden, dies macht mir ein bisschen sorgen und deswegen meine Frage zur Sicherheit bei Usenext


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ähm, definiere "sicher". nach dem was du schreibst, meinst du damit "sicher vor Strafverfolgung". Ergo ist dieshier der falsche Ort zum fragen
> Zum Thema "sicher" = "virensicher". Nö, ist es net, kannst du soziemlich alles Fangen woraus die ComputerBild ihre Horrostorys strickt







B_R_O_C_K_E schrieb:


> Naja, man liest doch immer, dass zb auch Premiumuser, welche bei Megaupload waren und dort ihre eigenen legalen Daten gespeichert haben, jetzt evtl auch strafrechtlich verfolgt werden, dies macht mir ein bisschen sorgen und deswegen meine Frage zur Sicherheit bei Usenext


 
Megaupload hatte wohl einen sehr hohen Anteil an Raubkopiereren und hat gezielt Vermarktungstechniken eingesetzt, die Premium-Accounts für Raubkopierer attraktiv machten. Daraus könnte man umgekehrt einen Anfangsverdacht gegen Besitzer von Premium-Accounts ableiten und gegen diese ermitteln. Das ist "Strafverfolgung", aber wenn sich derjenige nichts zu schulden hat kommen lassen, sollte wohl auch nichts gefunden werden und dementsprechend wird das Verfahren ohne jegliche negative Konsequenzen eingestellt. => So sicher, wie man im jeweils zuständigen Rechtsstaat eben sein kann.
(= Justizirtümer sind nie ausgeschlossen. Aber genauso gut kann gegen einen ermittelt werden, weil man an einer G8-Demo teilgenommen hat oder weil man sich von einem Dealer am Bahnhof hat anquatschen lassen)


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Februar 2012)

Das Problem bei den "weißen Schafen" unter den Megauploadnutzern ist nur, dass ihre Daten halt weg sind, weil die kompletten Server eingefroren sind, ansonsten stimme ich ruyven_macaran zu.

Lassen wir es doch einfach dabei beruhen, wenn du deine Spieledemos unbedingt aus dem Usenet ziehen willst, kann dir nicht viel passieren außer nen paar kleinen Würmchen. Ende des Problems. Falls du - entgegen deiner Aussage - doch irgendwas zwielichtigeres Tun willst... naja, frag zumindest nicht nach


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2012)

Megaupload hat afaik nie für die Sicherheit der Daten garantiert. Wer das ganze als externe Festplatte oder für Backups genutzt hat, der hat das Prinzip halt nicht verstanden. Für sowas gibt es andere Anbieter, die dann auch entsprechende Sicherungstechniken gegen Datenverlust einsetzen.
Usenext dürfte aber nicht dazu zählen, da deren Archive afaik vom restlichen Usenet getrennt sind, und hier gings ja auch nur um Downloads.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Februar 2012)

Usenext ist, wie schon anderweitig erwähnt, ja im Grunde nur einen Zugang zum UseNet - allerdings mit den Binary-Gruppen, die andere News-Server (soweit es sie noch gibt) schon seit etlichen Jahren nicht mehr weiterleiten. Eben wegen der Problematik der dort angebotenen, urheberrechtlich geschützten Inhalte. 
Mit der Downloadmöglichkeit solcher Inhalte wirbt UseNext ja seit Ewigkeiten relativ ungeniert.
Aber dadurch, dass man die entsprechenden News-Groups abonniert, fällt man nicht nach außen auf. Es ist also im Gegensatz zu P2P-Netzwerken für Dritte nicht möglich, festzustellen, wer was herunterlädt oder überhaupt im Netz ist. 
Das weiß nur UseNext - und die IP kennen sie natürlich sowieso. 
Fragt sich nur, wie lange sie die Logs aufbewahren, falls die doch mal Überraschungsbesuch bekommen (fragt sich dann nur, auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage so eine Razzia stattfinden soll - denn im Grunde machen sie nichts anderes als jeder Internetprovider - nur eben aufs Usenet bezogen).
Kurz und gut: Man ist da genausoso sicher als reiner Leecher wie bei Kino.to oder Megaupload.
Rein technisch gesehen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. Februar 2012)

die illegale seite lass ich jetzt mal außen vor. hatte nämlich auch mal überlegt mir son account spaßenshalber anzuschaffen...aber fürn spaß wars dann doch n bisschen teuer 

wenn ich das nicht verkehrt sehe ist das -wie erwähnt- wie bei jedem internet provider. an sich hat niemand außenstehendes n einblick in die ip-adressen und ähnliches. da diese jedoch mit geloggt werden wär es zumindest nicht unmöglich für das bka (bsp) per gerichtsbeschluss sich die daten geben zu lassen.
oder seh ich da was verkehrt?


----------



## mds51 (22. Februar 2012)

Geld zahlen, um bei Usenext "Demos" herunterzuladen *hust* ... Demos gibt es ja sonst nicht im Internet?

Aber zu deiner Frage,
Wenn du dort keine illegalen Sachen herunterlädst, brauchst du auch keine Angst zu haben. Bleibt bloß die Frage, wie man herausfindet, ob die zu herunterladende Sache legal ist oder nicht, denn ich würde bezweifeln, dass alle Sache bei Usenext legal sind ? (Habe noch nie Usenext benutzt und werde es auch nicht)



B_R_O_C_K_E schrieb:


> Naja, man liest doch immer, dass zb auch Premiumuser, welche bei Megaupload waren und dort ihre eigenen legalen Daten gespeichert haben, jetzt evtl auch strafrechtlich verfolgt werden, dies macht mir ein bisschen sorgen und deswegen meine Frage zur Sicherheit bei Usenext



Wieso sollten Leute, die Filehoster benutzen um zum Beispiel Uralubsfotos einfach Freunden zugänglich zu machen dafür betraft werden? An Filehoster ist im Grunde nicht illegales, diese werden zwar oft für illegale Dinge genutzt, aber das ist bei vielen Sachen so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> fragt sich dann nur, auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage so eine Razzia stattfinden soll - denn im Grunde machen sie nichts anderes als jeder Internetprovider - nur eben aufs Usenet bezogen).
> Kurz und gut: Man ist da genausoso sicher als reiner Leecher wie bei Kino.to oder Megaupload.
> Rein technisch gesehen.


 
Der Vergleich mit Megaupload ist deutlich passender, als der mit nem ISP:
Usenext betreibt eigene Server - Megaupload betrieb eigene Server - ISPs ermöglichen Zugang zu fremden Servern
Usenext wirbt mit schnellem Download - Megaupload warb mit schnellem Download - ISPs werben mit schnellem Zugang
Usenext grenzt explizit den Download von Freeware ab (was wohl bedeutet, dass es auch um große Mengen nicht-Freeware geht?) - Megaupload soll gezielt mit dem illegalen Medienarchiv Werbung gemacht haben - ISPs haben keinen Bezug zum transferierten Inhalt
Usenext bietet zeitlich begrenzte Uploadoptionen (die sich nur für Verbreitung eignen) - Megaupload bot zeitlich begrenzte Uploadoptionen - ISPs bieten gar keine Ziele für Uploads an

Ich würde daher sagen: Die Grundlage für Razzien bei Usenext gleicht der Grundlage für Razzien bei Megaupload - nicht der Grundlage bei ISPs.
Aber das spielt hier wohl keine Rolle, schließlich geht es hier um legale Nutzung, wesewegen man auch im Falle einer Razzia 100% sicher ist.




NuTSkuL schrieb:


> wenn ich das nicht verkehrt sehe ist das -wie erwähnt- wie bei jedem internet provider. an sich hat niemand außenstehendes n einblick in die ip-adressen und ähnliches. da diese jedoch mit geloggt werden wär es zumindest nicht unmöglich für das bka (bsp) per gerichtsbeschluss sich die daten geben zu lassen.
> oder seh ich da was verkehrt?


 
Nö, tust du nicht. Aber man sollte den Blick vielleicht noch ein bißchen weiten:
- innerhalb des Usenets werden Informationen gespiegelt, das schließt mindestens auch die Uploadquellen mit ein
- die Hälfte der Usenext-Server stehen in den USA (und die andere Hälfte in den Niederlanden, wo der Datenschutz afaik auch etwas lockerer ausfällt)
Ich also würde mit deutlich niedrigeren Hürden als "BKA+Gerichtsbeschluss". Selbst in Deutschland ist die höchste Schwelle eine richterliche Genehmigung für die Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft, i.d.R. reichen schon Anfragen von Anwälten, wenn eine Anzeige vorliegt. RIAA&Co dürften es noch deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten haben.
Das Usenet stammt halt aus Zeiten, als das Internet nicht nur frei, sondern auch nachvollziehbar war.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde daher sagen: Die Grundlage für Razzien bei Usenext gleicht der Grundlage für Razzien bei Megaupload - nicht der Grundlage bei ISPs.



Die Inhalte werden aber nicht gezielt nach UseNext upgeloadet, sondern nur _über _UseNext - wenn UseNext-Kunden in diverse Newsgroups posten (unabhängig vom Content) - ins Usenet hinein, was nur ein weiterer Internetdienst ist, neben dem WWW. Damit stehen sie nicht mehr und nicht weniger in der Verantwortung als ein ISP - davon mal abgesehen boten die ISPs bis vor einigen Jahren noch standardmäßig kostenlose News-Server an, wenn auch mehr (Telekom) oder weniger (z.B. Freenet) gefiltert, wegen der "bösen" News-Groups. Da ist eben UseNext neben anderen in die Bresche gesprungen und ließ sich das auch vergüten.
Bei den OCHs stehen Inhalte komplett abrufbereit zur Verfügung. 
Ein News-Serveranbieter hat eigentlich nur das, was im Internet steht, bzw. dem Usenet-Teil davon - und das natürlich nicht komplett, sondern nur als temporären Schnappschuss auf seinen Servern. Wobei die "Lagerzeiten" unterschiedliche Prioritäten haben (können). 
Als ich mich noch im Usenet getummelt habe (ganz brav mit Realnamen), waren binäre Inhalte bei den (von mir benutzten) üblichen freien Newsservern nach spätestens 24 Stunden nicht mehr greifbar - auch nicht bei den Binary-Groups mit unverfänglichen Inhalten. Da musste man immer schön regelmäßig pollen, wenn man nichts verpassen wollte.
Speziell bei UseNext wird das wohl anders aussehen, die werben ja grade mit Binary-Inhalten und nicht mit Diskussions-Newsgroups über Hard- und Software oder Gott und die Welt. Ändert aber nichts am Prinzip.
Man kann natürlich einen News-Serverbetreiber anprangern, weil der Inhalte puffert und wenn dort rechtlich Bedenkliches dabei ist - trotzdem ist das ein anderes Paar Schuhe als bei einem OCH.

Das bezieht sich natürlich alles auf das Usenet selbst - was UseNext darüber hinaus an speziellen Möglichkeiten für Up- und Downloader anbietet, kann ich nicht sagen. 



> Aber das spielt hier wohl keine Rolle, schließlich geht es hier um legale Nutzung, wesewegen man auch im Falle einer Razzia 100% sicher ist.





			
				NuTSkuL schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das nicht verkehrt sehe ist das -wie erwähnt- wie bei jedem internet provider. an sich hat niemand außenstehendes n einblick in die ip-adressen und ähnliches.



Wenn man im Usenet in eine Newsgroup postet, sei es auch nur ein Diskussionsbeitrag, dann ist für _jeden _anderen Teilnehmer ersichtlich, woher dieses Posting kommt und auf welchem Weg - im Gegensatz zu einem Forenbeitrag hier. Hier sieht es erstmal nur der PCGH-Server. 
Das ist der Normalfall - Inwieweit UseNext da was wie und überhaupt verschleiert, ist eine andere Sache - und hat auch nicht grundsätzlich was mit dem UseNet an sich zu tun.
Dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein, wenn man sich in den dunkleren Ecken des Usenet herumtreibt - auch wenn man nichts Illegales tut - im Zweifelsfall gilt immer erstmal mitgegangen, mitgefangen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Die Inhalte werden aber nicht gezielt nach UseNext upgeloadet, sondern nur _über _UseNext - wenn UseNext-Kunden in diverse Newsgroups posten (unabhängig vom Content) - ins Usenet hinein, was nur ein weiterer Internetdienst ist, neben dem WWW.



Eben nicht. Im Gegensatz zum WWW, das ein Netzwerk von unabhängigen Servern darstellt, auf die der Nutzer direkt zugreift, ist das Usenet ein Netzwerk von abhängigen Mirrors, bei dem der Nutzer nur auf einen einzigen zugreift - in dem Fall den von Usenext. Im Falle der Channels, mit denen Usenext wirbt, dürfte sich sogar ein erheblicher Teil der Mirror, auf denen sie zugänglich sind, in der Hand von Usenext sein, denn die freien News-Server haben die binaries ja rausgeschmissen.



> Als ich mich noch im Usenet getummelt habe (ganz brav mit Realnamen), waren binäre Inhalte bei den (von mir benutzten) üblichen freien Newsservern nach spätestens 24 Stunden nicht mehr greifbar - auch nicht bei den Binary-Groups mit unverfänglichen Inhalten. Da musste man immer schön regelmäßig pollen, wenn man nichts verpassen wollte.
> Speziell bei UseNext wird das wohl anders aussehen, die werben ja grade mit Binary-Inhalten und nicht mit Diskussions-Newsgroups über Hard- und Software oder Gott und die Welt. Ändert aber nichts am Prinzip.



Usenext wird mit mehrjähriger Vorhaltezeit. Das überbietet Megaupload also sogar.



> Das bezieht sich natürlich alles auf das Usenet selbst - was UseNext darüber hinaus an speziellen Möglichkeiten für Up- und Downloader anbietet, kann ich nicht sagen.



Wie angedeutet: Der entscheidende Teil dürfte durch die Exklusivität einzelner Bereiche entstehen. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen einzigen weiteren Anbieter gefunden, der die binaries in dem Maße mirrored, wie Usenext. Dadurch wird aus dem von dir beschriebenen, an sich offenen System, im wesentlichen ein Usenext-internes, bei dem die meisten Inhalte von Usenext Servern stammen und von Usenext Servern bezogen werden.

Davon abgesehen weiß ich gerade nicht, wie die Rechtssprechung im Falle von Usenet allgemein aussieht (können die Abmahnanwälte das überhaupt bedienen? ), aber da typischerweise Serverbetreiber für die Inhalte auf ihren Servern verantwortlich sind, sobald sie Kenntniss von diesen haben, könnte es in dem Fall auch egal sein, dass Up- und Download-Server im Usenet verschiedene Mirrors sein können.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Februar 2012)

LOL.... UseNext hat als de facto das Usenet eingesackt. Mag so sein. Offiziell ist es aber immer noch unabhängig... Habe grade in den deutschen Wikipedia-Artikel geschaut... richtig schön nostalgisch, was da steht ... aber hat seit Jahren eigentlich nichts mehr mit der Realität zu tun.
Interessant ist dieses Zitat daraus:  





> Die Usenet-Provider in Deutschland sind per Rechtsprechung angehalten, bei Kenntnis von rechtswidrigen Inhalten diese zu sperren. Allerdings bestehe keine umfassende Kontrollpflicht seitens der Usenet-Provider, da dies den zumutbaren Aufwand aufgrund der dezentralen Struktur des Usenets übersteige.


Also trotz allem kein Vergleich zu OCHs. Und macht sich jemand die Mühe, UseNext in Kenntnis zu setzen? 
Wahrscheinlich - wie du schon andeutest - kommt damit eh kein WWW-verwöhnter Anwalt klar.
Und wenn die meisten Server in den USA stehen und trotzdem nicht festzunageln sind, dann bedeutet das auch schon was. denn spätestens seit dem DMCA sind die da drüben auch nicht mehr so lässig in der Beziehung.

Nachtrag:
Hm... das war jetzt aber wohl genug Werbung für UseNext - wieviel kostet der Zugang nochmal im Monat?
Hört sich jetzt irgendwie attraktiver an als ein Premium-Account bei den noch überlebenden üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2012)

Nur den filesharing-Teil des Usenets - vermute ich 
Weitere Details, sobald du einen Account hast und berichtest


----------



## Gamefruit93 (24. Februar 2012)

Wer heute noch P2P lädt lebt doch in der Vergangenheit.


----------

